# Liquid Soap Recipe Superfatted?



## troyrim01 (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm having a bit of trouble understanding what superfat my liquid soap is

My recipe is:
18oz. Coconut Oil
4oz. Palm Oil	
10oz. Olive Oil
10oz. Canola (Rapeseed) Oil
8oz. Sweet Almond Oil
11oz. Potassium Hydroxide
33oz. Distilled Water

Then once I have my paste, I dilute 22oz (1.6lbs) with 35oz water

After it has fully diluted, I add the following:
0.4oz liquid silk   (1.05%)
0.5oz sulfonated castor oil   (1.32%)
1.7oz fragrance   (3%)
5ml colour

Then I let my liquid soap cool down and add 90ml saltwater to thicken it

I don't use citric acid

I'd just like to know if my recipe is super fatted and at what percent, and how you worked it out.


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Sep 30, 2016)

troyrim01 said:


> I'm having a bit of trouble understanding what superfat my liquid soap is
> 
> My recipe is:
> 18oz. Coconut Oil
> ...



Based on an estimate of 90% strength KOH, this recipe comes out on paper to be superfatted 8%. You can plug those numbers into Soapcalc to see it. I entered the oil amounts, then raised the superfat percentage until it computed 11 oz KOH.

8% is very approximate, but it's high and more than you would want for liquid soap. I'm guessing the recipe was formulated without taking account of the typical 10% moisture content of KOH.


----------



## troyrim01 (Sep 30, 2016)

Thank you 

wow I didn't think it would be that high!

How would I lower my extra additives (liquid silk and sulfonated castor oil) to get a 2% superfat?

I'm going to use the soapcalc on brambleberry and try lower the sulfonated castor oil until it reaches 11oz KOH and a superfat of 2% ....is this a correct method?


----------



## kchaystack (Sep 30, 2016)

troyrim01 said:


> Thank you
> 
> wow I didn't think it would be that high!
> 
> ...



I don't think TOMH even included the castor oil in his calculations. I do not think the silk will affect the superfat, tho silk is usually added to your lye at the beginning not after the saponification is done.

You need to plug your recipe into a soap calc that lets you set the purity of your KOH to 90%, and then set your superfat to 1 or 2 percent and use the new KOH amount to make your lye.


----------



## Susie (Sep 30, 2016)

Actually, you don't calculate the sulfonated castor oil, as it is water soluble.  

And I use Soapee.com, as it is just more user friendly than SoapCalc, IMHO.  

I would, if I were you, and I wanted to stick to this recipe (although it is not a recipe I would use), I would click the "liquid soap" option, click the "90% purity" option, enter the superfat I wanted, enter the oils and their amounts, then it would give the proper amount of KOH and water to make it.  

You can make an account there and save your recipes.  Very handy.

ETA:  You need to learn how to run your recipes through a lye calculator before making them, no matter where you get them.  Otherwise, you are running the risk of making a lye heavy soap that burns your skin.


----------

